# Weekly challenge 4/20 - 4/26  Elevated challenge this week



## SquarePeg (Apr 20, 2019)

For this week’s challenge, show off your local bridges, elevated highways, walkways and railways.  Stay safe while you’re out there shooting!  As always new photos only please.


----------



## Tropicalmemories (Apr 21, 2019)

The shot below does not qualify as I took it last week, but it's still
 an interesting bridge in Vietnam.






So I headed out on the bike to a nearby village where there's some interesting bridges over a large urban storm drain.


----------



## CherylL (Apr 22, 2019)

Bridge at the local park last evening.  The good thing about it being a holiday, there wasn't many people last night.  Usually the bridge has a lot of people.
1.




Keeping with this week's "schnauzer & bridge" theme.  
2.


----------



## CherylL (Apr 22, 2019)

Tropicalmemories said:


> The shot below does not qualify as I took it last week, but it's still
> an interesting bridge in Vietnam.
> 
> View attachment 171884
> ...



Very cool first bridge.  I've seen photos of the bridge before.  Must be great to actually see it in person.  The second bridge looks like it could be a problem late at night in the dark after going out.


----------



## fishing4sanity (Apr 22, 2019)

When you live in the middle of nowhere there aren't very many elevated highways, walkways, railways, etc. to choose from. The closest I could come to an elevated walkway was the two platforms at the top of this grain elevator. If I head to town sometime soon, they do have some bridges as you make it to the edge of nowhere.


----------



## SquarePeg (Apr 22, 2019)

Untitled by SharonCat..., on Flickr


----------



## SquarePeg (Apr 22, 2019)

One more from yesterday




Untitled by SharonCat..., on Flickr


----------



## acparsons (Apr 23, 2019)

A flower above the rest




DSC_9822 by Machiavelliar, on Flickr

Looking down on me



DSC_9860 by Machiavelliar, on Flickr


----------



## gk fotografie (Apr 23, 2019)

Railway tracks
(Gouda NL, the cheese city)
Fuji XE-1 + Meike 6.5mm fisheye

View attachment 171953


----------



## gk fotografie (Apr 23, 2019)

View attachment 171954
View attachment 171955
View attachment 171956


----------



## CherylL (Apr 23, 2019)

fishing4sanity said:


> When you live in the middle of nowhere there aren't very many elevated highways, walkways, railways, etc. to choose from. The closest I could come to an elevated walkway was the two platforms at the top of this grain elevator. If I head to town sometime soon, they do have some bridges as you make it to the edge of nowhere.
> View attachment 171952



I am near a big city, but locally there are grain bins every few miles.  In the middle of corn & soybean farms.  I like the blue of the bins against the sky in your photo.


----------



## photoflyer (Apr 23, 2019)

The Lincoln and Memorial Bridge from the bike trail on this evening's ride.  This is a grand old bridge but any other view would reveal the equipment that is performing significant maintenance.



 

Yeah, yeah, I know, but there is a bridge in it.


----------



## gk fotografie (Apr 24, 2019)

The walkway through the forest I
(Grebbeberg, Rhenen NL, at a height of 52 meters! )
Fuji XE-1 + 18/55mm 

View attachment 172017


----------



## gk fotografie (Apr 24, 2019)

The walkway through the forest II
(Grebbeberg, Rhenen NL, at a height of 52 meters!)
Fuji XE-1 + Meike 6.5mm fisheye

View attachment 172018


----------



## waday (Apr 24, 2019)

Bridges by Wade, on Flickr


----------



## photoflyer (Apr 24, 2019)

fishing4sanity said:


> When you live in the middle of nowhere



Your photos always motivate me to, the next time I am visiting a client in one of the plains states, take a drive to nowhere and photograph whatever comes next.  As I like to say, desolation is a destination.


----------



## waday (Apr 24, 2019)

Bridges by Wade, on Flickr


----------



## Fred von den Berg (Apr 25, 2019)




----------



## waday (Apr 25, 2019)

Trains by Wade, on Flickr


----------



## Fred von den Berg (Apr 25, 2019)

gk fotografie said:


> View attachment 171954
> View attachment 171955
> View attachment 171956



Very nice. #3 is especially pleasing to the eye.


----------



## gk fotografie (Apr 25, 2019)

View attachment 172070
(probably you spotted it already, the right half of the original image is mirrored to get this special effect)


----------



## gk fotografie (Apr 25, 2019)

View attachment 172074


----------



## zulu42 (Apr 25, 2019)

Elevated perspective


----------



## CherylL (Apr 25, 2019)

gk fotografie said:


> View attachment 172070
> (probably you spotted it already, the right half of the original image is mirrored to get this special effect)



Clever and creative!


----------



## photoflyer (Apr 25, 2019)

waday said:


> Trains by Wade, on Flickr



Norfolk VA?


----------



## waday (Apr 25, 2019)

photoflyer said:


> waday said:
> 
> 
> > Trains by Wade, on Flickr
> ...


No, but the train is Norfolk Southern


----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 25, 2019)

TMax 100


----------



## gk fotografie (Apr 26, 2019)

View attachment 172135


----------



## fishing4sanity (Apr 26, 2019)

At sunset tonight I was passing the same silos I photographed at the beginning of this challenge and tried another pic of those elevated walkways (mainly the sunset caught my attention). The phone pic has some distortion and I may have over-cooked it a bit with my phone's editor, but it was a good sunset tonight.


----------



## photoflyer (Apr 27, 2019)

fishing4sanity said:


> I may have over-cooked it a bit with my phone's editor, but it was a good sunset tonight.



Perhaps but the crispy bits are so tasty.  I like it.


----------

